# IGH wheels online?



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

I am looking to order a 700c, 7-8 speed IGH wheel for a bike of mine. Something that would fit 700x25-42 tires. There is a complete wheel for sale on Sheldon's site, but I wonder if there are any other options available online. I have considered LBS, but don't want to get gouged on the parts, and am not confident that I would get sufficient tech support to make it worth while. Taking them parts to have a wheel built is a possiblilty, but I would feel like an ass ...

-Rob.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Shimano has a wheelset, but I have not seen it for sale by any US retailers.

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/catalog/cycle/products/component.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441805409&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302050344&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395181667&bmUID=1222212284579


----------

